# I have lost AUTODESK MAYA 2011 activation key!



## iitmanojit (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello....
I am in a serius problem. I have a genuine Autodesk Maya 2011 software (My Uncle had gifted it from USA).
The matter is I was using it nice with the serial, activation keys, request codes, product codes; but I have formatted my computer last week. And my mother had trashed Maya 2011 package & document papers. I have installation DVD. Fortunately I've written my serial key, activation codes but I unfortunately forgotten to note down the product key. What I can remember is the code is a 5 digit code like XXXC1   

I am unable to contact Autodesk as my uncle have the product purchase proof, he is in San Francisco now doing his reasearch & he is uncontactable for 6 Months now.

Can any one give the product key.

I need it urgently.

I don't like piracy but please help me. I only need the product key.

I am a genuine user & I think users of the MOST TALENTED INDIAN MAGAZINE forum won't dissapoint me....

Please help me.....


----------



## iitmanojit (Jun 28, 2010)

I think its 657C1...
 & yes.....


----------

